# Anybody in S FL want to meet up for some snakehead fishing?



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got the knowledge and the tackle, but not the best of locations. If you're somewhere between Coral Springs and Sunrise, and know a good place to hunt them West of the big ditch, let me know if you want to get together for a day long snakehead hunt. I prefer a shore based adventure, but I'm not going to complain if you have a canal boat. (will chip in, obviously)

My son and I do a lot of urban snakehead hunting. We catch the $hit out of them, but we want some that are slightly more on the trophy side. (we average about 5-6lbs, but are looking for our first 10lb'er)

Thanks in advance.


----------

